# 1st timer with temperature problems (Maximus Formula)



## Eon (Jul 5, 2008)

Heya, i got a C2Q 9450, a thermaltake 120 extreme cpu cooler and 4 extra frans in my Antec P180 case. And i've got a temperature problem, its NB and SB running at 59c/53c at idle.

Been fiddling with the bios trying to lower voltages but im new at this, so it aint going very well. By the way the CPU reads 29c and Mobo reads 40c.

Im really at a loss here, and not on a big budget so i need my hardware to last. 

Help anyone?


----------



## Eon (Jul 5, 2008)

Forgot to mention some stuff i see. I have an ASus maximus formula mobo, a 8800GTS 640mb and a 650watt corsair PSU


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I really dont like the psu at the bottom of the
case, heat rises. Im going through this same thing with another 
machine, not a good idea. I have read somewhere that the screws
of the heatsink need to be tightened. Are you using the cute fans
to cool the heatsink for the northbridge..You may have to think 
outside of the box to cool the nb, adding a fan, maybe reconfig
your current cooling,,,trial and error thing..


----------

